# Hermie Strain??



## Kindbud (May 22, 2006)

Is their like certain seed strains that are more 
likely to me hermies?? And How would I cause a 
plant to become a Hermie Plant Im Expermenting 
with one of my plants! like LST it and a bunch of 
other stuff any weird idears???!!! So I want a Lst 
Hermie Plant etc.. LOL Expermenting is fun Peace 
and Happy Growing


----------



## Kindbud (May 22, 2006)

Any Idears Would help alot Peace


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

Why do you want a herm? You're gonna wind up with a bunch of half decent/seeded buds and perhaps pollenate any surrounding females. The seeds won't be real sweel to use either.
If you really want a herm, tweak the light cycle around, that will do it fer sure, 10 one day, 14 the next, such like that. I don't think LST will cause one to morph as it is pretty low stress hence, LST, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Kindbud (May 22, 2006)

Yeah any idears for outside cuz Im 
not growing inside1 And I meant its going 
to be lst


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm, I don't really know, cover it for a while maybe, mess up the cycle?


----------



## WiseMist (May 24, 2006)

Here we are... God Bless Overgrow again. I do use first method and it really works, additionaly, i know a guy who tried both of them and got positive results. This is  the way for produsing feminized seeds.

*LIGHT-POISONING METHOD:* During the first three weeks of flowering, turn the lights on for an hour during the middle of the dark period. That is, 12 hrs. on, 5.5 hrs. off, 1 hr. on, 5.5 hrs. off, and repeat for the first 3 weeks, after which you may return to the normal 12/12 light cycle. This causes a plant to go "hermie" and pollinate itself, as well as any other female in the room. You must use plants originating only from female seeds or clones to ensure that no male chromosomes are present. The resulting seeds will produce NO MALE PLANTS! 

*GIBBERELLIC ACID TREATMENT:* Select your favorite female plant and spray it from approx. two feet away (first under the leaves, then on top). This must be done 2 weeks before the plant is put into the flowering light cycle, thus the need to start with female seeds/clones. DO NOT SMOKE BUD TREATED WITH GIBBERELLIC ACID! Spray the plant again after 2 weeks have passed, and place it under 12/12 lighting. This plant will "hermie" and pollinate itself and other females present. It will not produce as much pollen as a pure male, thus less seeds. However, these seeds will be 100% female.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

Have you achieved 100% females from this? If so how many times? I'm not really buying the 100%. Aren't hermie seeds going to be prone to make more hermies, not perfect females?


----------



## WiseMist (May 24, 2006)

Yes i did. Look here:
- Lets take one female plant. Does it have male chromosomes in it's DNA? - No, it does not, because it is female.
- Lets put it under stress, using one of that two features. Female will produce an eggs. Does pollen contain male chromosomes? - No.
So, we obtained seeds with no male chromsms within. Male plants expelled.
Hermies? Yes, you'll get em if you put your plans under a stress, and believe me, it is very easy to do. One mistake with nuts, temp or light and here we are. 

I tried it twice - first time with seven plants, second with one. And i got 100% germination with 100% females. Also i have a friend, who doing this all the time. But actually, tecnology was suggested by OverGrow. I just using OG Wiki.

So, if you got hemies from feminized seeds - first of all check your conditions.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

I've never gotten a herm. before and how does pollen not have male chromosomes?

"The sex chromosome carried by the female ovule can only be X. The one carried by pollen of the male plant may be either X or Y. From the pollen, the embryo has a 50/50 chance of receiving an X, likewise for Y; hence, male and female progeny appear in equal numbers (in humans, the sperm carries either an X or a Y chromosome.)"

taken from- http://maleplant.speedlinq.nl/

So hermie pollen has no male traits?


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2006)

....produceing hermies with hermy genetics results in hermie prone plants. Feminised seeds produced by "reputable" breeders are not made with faulty hermies. 


> Yes, you'll get em if you put your plans under a stress, and believe me, it is very easy to do. One mistake with nuts, temp or light and here we are.


.. theres the proof.


----------

